# Abuse of boys OK in Afganistan - It's a cultural thing!



## LittleNipper (Sep 21, 2015)

U.S. Soldiers Told to Ignore Afghan Allies’ Abuse of Boys




The New York Times
By JOSEPH GOLDSTEIN1 day ago
SHARE
TWEET
EMAIL



*After years of delay, Kim Dotcom facing extradition*




*College survey: 1 in 5 suffer sex misconduct*


KABUL, Afghanistan — In his last phone call home, Lance Cpl. Gregory Buckley Jr. told his father what was troubling him: From his bunk in southern Afghanistan, he could hear Afghan police officers sexually abusing boys they had brought to the base.

“At night we can hear them screaming, but we’re not allowed to do anything about it,” the Marine’s father, Gregory Buckley Sr., recalled his son telling him before he was shot to death at the base in 2012. He urged his son to tell his superiors. “My son said that his officers told him to look the other way because it’s their culture.”

Rampant sexual abuse of children has long been a problem in Afghanistan, particularly among armed commanders who dominate much of the rural landscape and can bully the population. The practice is called bacha bazi, literally “boy play,” and American soldiers and Marines have been instructed not to intervene — in some cases, not even when their Afghan allies have abused boys on military bases, according to interviews and court records.

The policy has endured as American forces have recruited and organized Afghan militias to help hold territory against the Taliban. But soldiers and Marines have been increasingly troubled that instead of weeding out pedophiles, the American military was arming them in some cases and placing them as the commanders of villages — and doing little when they began abusing children.

“The reason we were here is because we heard the terrible things the Taliban were doing to people, how they were taking away human rights,” said Dan Quinn, a former Special Forces captain who beat up an American-backed militia commander for keeping a boy chained to his bed as a sex slave. “But we were putting people into power who would do things that were worse than the Taliban did — that was something village elders voiced to me.”

The policy of instructing soldiers to ignore child sexual abuse by their Afghan allies is coming under new scrutiny, particularly as it emerges that service members like Captain Quinn have faced discipline, even career ruin, for disobeying it.

After the beating, the Army relieved Captain Quinn of his command and pulled him from Afghanistan. He has since left the military.

Four years later, the Army is also trying to forcibly retire Sgt. First Class Charles Martland, a Special Forces member who joined Captain Quinn in beating up the commander.

“The Army contends that Martland and others should have looked the other way (a contention that I believe is nonsense),” Representative Duncan Hunter, a California Republican who hopes to save Sergeant Martland’s career, wrote last week to the Pentagon’s inspector general.

In Sergeant Martland’s case, the Army said it could not comment because of the Privacy Act.

When asked about American military policy, the spokesman for the American command in Afghanistan, Col. Brian Tribus, wrote in an email: “Generally, allegations of child sexual abuse by Afghan military or police personnel would be a matter of domestic Afghan criminal law.” He added that “there would be no express requirement that U.S. military personnel in Afghanistan report it.” An exception, he said, is when rape is being used as a weapon of war.

The American policy of nonintervention is intended to maintain good relations with the Afghan police and militia units the United States has trained to fight the Taliban. It also reflects a reluctance to impose cultural values in a country where pederasty is rife, particularly among powerful men, for whom being surrounded by young teenagers can be a mark of social status.

Some soldiers believed that the policy made sense, even if they were personally distressed at the sexual predation they witnessed or heard about.

“The bigger picture was fighting the Taliban,” a former Marine lance corporal reflected. “It wasn’t to stop molestation.”

Still, the former lance corporal, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to avoid offending fellow Marines, recalled feeling sickened the day he entered a room on a base and saw three or four men lying on the floor with children between them. “I’m not a hundred percent sure what was happening under the sheet, but I have a pretty good idea of what was going on,” he said.

But the American policy of treating child sexual abuse as a cultural issue has often alienated the villages whose children are being preyed upon. The pitfalls of the policy emerged clearly as American Special Forces soldiers began to form Afghan Local Police militias to hold villages that American forces had retaken from the Taliban in 2010 and 2011.

By the summer of 2011, Captain Quinn and Sergeant Martland, both Green Berets on their second tour in northern Kunduz Province, began to receive dire complaints about the Afghan Local Police units they were training and supporting.

First, they were told, one of the militia commanders raped a 14- or 15-year-old girl whom he had spotted working in the fields. Captain Quinn informed the provincial police chief, who soon levied punishment. “He got one day in jail, and then she was forced to marry him,” Mr. Quinn said.

When he asked a superior officer what more he could do, he was told that he had done well to bring it up with local officials but that there was nothing else to be done. “We’re being praised for doing the right thing, and a guy just got away with raping a 14-year-old girl,” Mr. Quinn said.

Village elders grew more upset at the predatory behavior of American-backed commanders. After each case, Captain Quinn would gather the Afghan commanders and lecture them on human rights.

Soon another commander absconded with his men’s wages. Mr. Quinn said he later heard that the commander had spent the money on dancing boys. Another commander murdered his 12-year-old daughter in a so-called honor killing for having kissed a boy. “There were no repercussions,” Mr. Quinn recalled.

In September 2011, an Afghan woman, visibly bruised, showed up at an American base with her son, who was limping. One of the Afghan police commanders in the area, Abdul Rahman, had abducted the boy and forced him to become a sex slave, chained to his bed, the woman explained. When she sought her son’s return, she herself was beaten. Her son had eventually been released, but she was afraid it would happen again, she told the Americans on the base.

She explained that because “her son was such a good-looking kid, he was a status symbol” coveted by local commanders, recalled Mr. Quinn, who did not speak to the woman directly but was told about her visit when he returned to the base from a mission later that day.

So Captain Quinn summoned Abdul Rahman and confronted him about what he had done. The police commander acknowledged that it was true, but brushed it off. When the American officer began to lecture about “how you are held to a higher standard if you are working with U.S. forces, and people expect more of you,” the commander began to laugh.

“I picked him up and threw him onto the ground,” Mr. Quinn said. Sergeant Martland joined in, he said. “I did this to make sure the message was understood that if he went back to the boy, that it was not going to be tolerated,” Mr. Quinn recalled.

There is disagreement over the extent of the commander’s injuries. Mr. Quinn said they were not serious, which was corroborated by an Afghan official who saw the commander afterward.

(The commander, Abdul Rahman, was killed two years ago in a Taliban ambush. His brother said in an interview that his brother had never raped the boy, but was the victim of a false accusation engineered by his enemies.)

Sergeant Martland, who received a Bronze Star for valor for his actions during a Taliban ambush, wrote in a letter to the Army this year that he and Mr. Quinn “felt that morally we could no longer stand by and allow our A.L.P. to commit atrocities,” referring to the Afghan Local Police.

The father of Lance Corporal Buckley believes the policy of looking away from sexual abuse was a factor in his son’s death, and he has filed a lawsuit to press the Marine Corps for more information about it.

Lance Corporal Buckley and two other Marines were killed in 2012 by one of a large entourage of boys living at their base with an Afghan police commander named Sarwar Jan.

Mr. Jan had long had a bad reputation; in 2010, two Marine officers managed to persuade the Afghan authorities to arrest him following a litany of abuses, including corruption, support for the Taliban and child abduction. But just two years later, the police commander was back with a different unit, working at Lance Corporal Buckley’s post, Forward Operating Base Delhi, in Helmand Province.

Lance Corporal Buckley had noticed that a large entourage of “tea boys” — domestic servants who are sometimes pressed into sexual slavery — had arrived with Mr. Jan and moved into the same barracks, one floor below the Marines. He told his father about it during his final call home.

Word of Mr. Jan’s new position also reached the Marine officers who had gotten him arrested in 2010. One of them, Maj. Jason Brezler, dashed out an email to Marine officers at F.O.B. Delhi, warning them about Mr. Jan and attaching a dossier about him.

The warning was never heeded. About two weeks later, one of the older boys with Mr. Jan — around 17 years old — grabbed a rifle and killed Lance Corporal Buckley and the other Marines.

Lance Corporal Buckley’s father still agonizes about whether the killing occurred because of the sexual abuse by an American ally. “As far as the young boys are concerned, the Marines are allowing it to happen and so they’re guilty by association,” Mr. Buckley said. “They don’t know our Marines are sick to their stomachs.”

The one American service member who was punished in the investigation that followed was Major Brezler, who had sent the email warning about Mr. Jan, his lawyers said. In one of Major Brezler’s hearings, Marine Corps lawyers warned that information about the police commander’s penchant for abusing boys might be classified. The Marine Corps has initiated proceedings to discharge Major Brezler.

Mr. Jan appears to have moved on, to a higher-ranking police command in the same province. In an interview, he denied keeping boys as sex slaves or having any relationship with the boy who killed the three Marines. “No, it’s all untrue,” Mr. Jan said. But people who know him say he still suffers from “a toothache problem,” a euphemism here for child sexual abuse.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2015)

Tell me listening to that shit won't give you ptsd.

Fucking disgusting. If that's a cultural thing (and really, it's not) then they deserve to be bombed out of existence.

The funny thing is..the villages where these boys are stolen from maintain it's not a part of their culture. It's just a bunch of criminal sickos doing what criminal sickos do. And our American sickos in charge facilitate, because they're just as bad.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 21, 2015)

I almost got banned bringing up the boys on another forum. 

This is really considered a "cultural heritage" among Afghanis. The Dancing Boys.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> I almost got banned bringing up the boys on another forum.
> 
> This is really considered a "cultural heritage" among Afghanis. The Dancing Boys.


 Who gives a shit, then their culture is twisted and needs to be removed from the face of the earth. There is nothing okay about chaining children to your bed, and fucking them.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 21, 2015)

Bacha bazi. I know them well. The poor dancing boys.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 21, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I almost got banned bringing up the boys on another forum.
> ...




I've not stopped posting or calling them out over it for years now koshergirl. I've never stopped. Why would I?


----------



## Desperado (Sep 21, 2015)

The liberals here are pushing for the US to become multi-cultural, so will the they back this when the Afghanistan refugees in the states state the practice of the Dancing Boys?  It is a sad sign that the US Military will not do anything to stop it on US Bases in Afghanistan.  Again by ignoring the act, the US Military is passively supporting it.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 21, 2015)

You will hear "but that is way over there and why should you care?" Expecting men and women trained to protect and serve to look the other way on such is ridiculous.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 21, 2015)

They groom the boys. Oh crap here I go again. We are to be told that this is cultural. We must allow this. Like FGM.

Personally next fucking feminist here in Canada who tells me FGM is cultural I will beat to a pulp. I digress. I get testy  over these issues. Please excuse me. 

Here's bacha bazi. Lord help me I want to hurt people over this.






Bacha Bazi: The Tip Of The Iceberg


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2015)

Desperado said:


> The liberals here are pushing for the US to become multi-cultural, so will the they back this when the Afghanistan refugees in the states state the practice of the Dancing Boys?  It is a sad sign that the US Military will not do anything to stop it on US Bases in Afghanistan.  Again by ignoring the act, the US Military is passively supporting it.


 They back it now. That's what makes our soldiers so disgusted.


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 21, 2015)

Desperado said:


> The liberals here are pushing for the US to become multi-cultural, so will the they back this when the Afghanistan refugees in the states state the practice of the Dancing Boys?  It is a sad sign that the US Military will not do anything to stop it on US Bases in Afghanistan.  Again by ignoring the act, the US Military is passively supporting it.


They have already made marriage between older men and young men politically ok ---- where both consent.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 21, 2015)

When a perversion becomes an "iconic cultural past time" one can nail a fucking liberal behind it.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 21, 2015)

What's interesting though is that they try to make the little boys into little girls.

NAMBLA  obviously needs to rush over there with Frisco attendees.  You can keep your little boys like little boys. Have no fear. San Francisco groups are here.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 21, 2015)

For anyone who is interested.

The Dancing Boys Of Afghanistan | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 21, 2015)

This truly is sickening. It will be interesting to see what happens with this lawsuit.

*American marines told to turn a blind eye to child sex abuse and now my son is dead, says father of New York marine gunned down by Afghan teen 'who was kept as a sex slave by local police chief'*

*Marine Gregory Buckley was shot dead at an Afghan base by a local teen*
*Gunman granted access to base as an assistant to an Afghan police chief *
*It is claimed the chief sexually abused the teenager and other boys at base*
*The Marine's father says his son was told to turn blind eye to abuse at base*
*He told him: 'At night we can hear them screaming, but we’re not allowed to do anything about it' *
*Pentagon policy: sex crimes are condoned unless they are an act of war*
*White House admitted Obama is not calling for a review of the policy*

Father of Marine says ignoring sexual abuse was factor in son's death


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 22, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I almost got banned bringing up the boys on another forum.
> ...





The culture itself is sexually repressive.....but the authorization of pederasty is a part of the religion itself.

Sweet young boys are are a reward promised in the Q'ran....

And they will even be given pre-pubescent young boys, “beautiful, perpetually fresh pearls” (Sura 52:24, 56:17, 76:19)


Sharia is inconsistent with the United States Constitution, and the religion unacceptable without a reformation.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 22, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> You will hear "but that is way over there and why should you care?" Expecting men and women trained to protect and serve to look the other way on such is ridiculous.






"*Ben Carson: U.S. shouldn't elect a Muslim president"
Ben Carson: U.S. shouldn't elect a Muslim president - CNNPolitics.com


The Left could not care less about the morality nor the principles involved as long as power accrues.*


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 22, 2015)

It's part of the gay lifestyle there. Coming soon to America. Thanks liberal lunatics.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 22, 2015)

We're still in Afghanistan? I thought they told us they pulled our troops out?


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 22, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> For anyone who is interested.
> 
> The Dancing Boys Of Afghanistan | FRONTLINE | PBS


You could sub-title it "The Dancing Liberal Media and Obama."


----------



## waltky (Sep 22, 2015)

You don't want to know the truth - you can't handle the truth...

*US General: Troops Weren't Told to Ignore Sexual Abuse of Afghan Boys*
_ Sep 22, 2015 | WASHINGTON -- The commander of U.S. forces in Afghanistan said Tuesday he expects U.S. personnel to report to military superiors any allegations of sexual abuse of boys by Afghan forces.  He added that Afghan President Ashraf Ghani has assured him the government "will not tolerate abuse of its children."_


> The statement from Army Gen. John Campbell, who heads U.S. and NATO forces in Afghanistan, came in response to reports that Afghan forces who worked with U.S. military personnel sexually assaulted boys and that U.S. troops were told to ignore suspicions of abuse.  Members of Congress have complained that a U.S. soldier was forced out of the military because he intervened in 2011, attacking an Afghan police commander he believed was raping a child.
> 
> Campbell, in his statement, said he was confident there had never been a policy that U.S. troops were to ignore suspicions of abuse.  The general said he expects "any suspicions of sexual abuse will be immediately reported to the chain of command, regardless of who the alleged perpetrators or victims are."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 23, 2015)

Muslim boy-play is part of their culture...

*Pentagon Deeply Concerned Over Reports of Afghan Allies' Abuse of Boys*
_Sep 21, 2015 | The U.S. military command in Afghanistan was fully aware of long-standing charges that some Afghan commanders were pederasts and had sexually abused young boys who were chained to beds on American bases, the Pentagon said Monday._


> The practice of "bacha bazi," or "boy play" by those in authority, including Afghan military commanders, was "absolutely abhorrent. We're deeply concerned about it," said Navy Capt. Jeff Davis, a Pentagon spokesman.  The U.S. military in Afghanistan was working with the Afghans "to put an end to horrific practices like this," Davis said, but the matter was essentially one for the Afghans to resolve. He said "It's a violation of Afghan laws. It's a violation of their international obligations," but "it's fundamentally an Afghan law enforcement matter."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 4, 2015)

Granny says, "Dat's right - an' dey ought make him a Lt. an' give him an increase in pay, an' dey oughta can dat Afghan officer...

*‘It’s a National Disgrace’: Congressmen Introduce Resolution Demanding the Reinstatement of Green Beret Who Attacked Alleged Child Rapist*
_Sep. 30, 2015 - Two Republican lawmakers introduced a House resolution Wednesday that calls for the reinstatement of the Green Beret who retaliated against an American-backed Afghan police commander who allegedly raped a young boy repeatedly._


> Sgt. 1st Class Charles Martland is set to be involuntarily discharged on Nov. 1 after he was involved in an altercation with the officer who Martland and another soldier said raped a 12-year-old boy multiple times and had his mother physically harmed for attempting to intervene.  “What’s happened to the sergeant is a national disgrace,” Florida GOP Rep. Vern Buchanan told TheBlaze in an interview Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Buchanan and Rep. Duncan Hunter (R-Calif.) introduced a resolution that demands the reinstatement of Martland as a member of the U.S. Army and says members of the Armed Forces should not be punished for standing up to child rapists. Buchanan told TheBlaze that he hopes to get the resolution to the House floor in the coming weeks and said he has already spoken to members of the House leadership who are “anxious to get it on the floor,” as well.  “I can’t imagine anybody not supporting the sergeant,” Buchanan said.  “I think he should be recognized as a war hero, not as somebody who gets thrown out of the service. So we’re going to take one step at a time, and our goal is to focus on this resolution right now,” he said. “It’s a national disgrace; he needs to be reinstated. That’s going to be our trust and our momentum we’re going to put behind this.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Desperado (Oct 4, 2015)

Again if it is a  cultural thing! Then we are supporting the wrong culture and should pull our troops out of immediately.   If we don't than it can be seen as we are passively supporting this type of behavior


----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2015)

*SFC Manning to Get 60 Day Delay on Discharge*



Apparently public and Congressional pressure is working and the sergeant will get the option to appeal his pending discharge. The Army Board for the Correction of Military Records does not have a list of members. But my personal experience tells me there's a clerical staff that reviews the applications, makes recommendations and submits it to the board which has to be made up of Colonels and Generals.



Read the short story @ Military Gives Final Hope For Green Beret Who Was Set to Be Discharged for Stopping Child Rape


----------



## waltky (Sep 2, 2016)

They should name it after Sgt. 1st Class Charles Martland...




*Lawmakers Urge US Crackdown on Afghan Child Sex Slavery*
_Sep 01, 2016 - US lawmakers are pressing Washington to get tough on institutionalized sexual slavery of boys by Afghan forces, with some invoking a human rights law that prohibits American aid to foreign military units committing such violations._


> The call follows an AFP report in June which revealed the Taliban are exploiting the entrenched practice of paedophilic "bacha bazi" -- literally "boy play" -- in the Afghan police to mount deadly insider attacks in the country's volatile south.  The revelation prompted congressman Duncan Hunter to demand US Defense Secretary Ashton Carter take "immediate steps to stop child rape" amid an American military presence in Afghanistan.  The Department of Defense replied to Hunter last week, stating in a letter seen by AFP that it was committed to holding perpetrators accountable.  The letter added that General John Nicholson, the US commander in Afghanistan, had "reaffirmed" tactical guidance "stating that when US personnel suspect members of (Afghan security forces) have violated human rights, including child sexual abuse, they must report that... to appropriate (Afghan) officials".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 2, 2016)




----------

